# [SOLVED]ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd



## scifibuff (Jul 20, 2007)

HELP! I wrote the "After the Strom" post. Well, I have received and installed an ABIT VT7 board to replace my fried ASUS P4P800E board. I had no video on the ASUS. I am getting video on the ABIT, but it won't recognize my Western Digital Harddrive (WD2500KS). I installed the new one I got today and it just won't recognize it. It tries to boot up on my Windows XP PRO install disk, but I get an error that there is no hard drive attached. The new drive is powering up as I can hear it and it has gone from cold to warm to the touch.
I have downloaded the latest drivers from ABIT, but I can't fit many of them on a 3 1/2" floppy 'cause the files are too large. I am at a loss here. What can I try next? Can I make a bootable cd with drivers installed?
I can purchase an SATA to IDE interface for about $20. Should I try that and see if the hard drive is found? I would appreciate any suggestions. I am getting desperate! :sigh:
Thanks
Steve (scifibuff)


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

Have you configured bios? If so is it set for ide not raid? Does your board
have 2 or 4 inputs for your sata drive? If four make sure the drive is
plugged into the sata slot not the raid slot. If above is set correctly
do you have your boot order set to cd first, then hdd?


----------



## scifibuff (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

Thanks for the quick response. My board has SATA1 and SATA2. My boot order is set for floppy, then cd, then hard drive. The bios was set for raid. I am currently trying to install a small spare ide hard drive to get an operating system that will allow access to the cd that has the VT7 drivers. I am hoping that a flash upgrade or fresh install of all drivers and utilities will aloow the board to find the new hard drive. Should I try anything else? I can send you a pdf of the manual if you would like to see it. English starts on page 19. 
Thanks,
Steve (scifibuff)


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

Do not flash your bios. Dont worry about motherboard drivers yet.
Turn raid off. Set it for ide not raid, turn off the raid controller in 
bios. Set to boot order in bios, to cdrom first then hdd. Then you will
be able to install windows, after that then you can install mobo drivers.


----------



## scifibuff (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

Thanks. I'll try it.


----------



## scifibuff (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

O.K. I tried it. I disabled the raid in the bios. I had the computer boot up on the Windows XP cd. It started set up and then indicated that it could not detect any hard drive. Should I try clearing the cmos?. By the way, I installed an old 3 gig ide maxtor hd and loaded Windows 2000 Professional on it without incident. At least I know that all of my other internal components are working with this board. I just don't know what to do next. I have a SATA to IDE interface on the way...should be here in a couple of days. I can't think of any other way to check the hard drive. Any suggestions?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

Make sure your connections are good on the sata drive. There really 
should be no reason why it cannot detect the drive. Make sure bios
is set for sata and ide compatibility, might be something like p-ata
and sata config. Ive never had to use a interface.


----------



## scifibuff (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

Thanks for the response. I'll keep working on it.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

You should have a floppy that came with the motherboard if not go here
http://www.uabit.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=32&Itemid=48&page=4&model=162

scroll down to the "via sata driver", download and unzip them, then copy them to a floppy. Boot from your windows cd and watch for the F6 prompt at the bottom of the screen it will say something like"if you need to install 3rd pary drivers press F6.

Press F6 with the floppy in and you will be on your way


----------



## scifibuff (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

Can I update the driver in Windows 2000 using this file? I already have it and used it, but the hard drive still is not detected. Do I need to re-install Windows 2000 and F6 it at the prompt to load the driver? The entire unzipped utility is 10.8 mb which won't fit on to a floppy. Should I pull the dll files only and copy them to a floppy?
Thanks for your response and guidance.
Steve


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

Opps sorry,

http://www.uabit.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=32&Itemid=48&page=4&model=162

scroll down to "Sil3112 Sil3114 Intel VIA Installation Disk" put them on a floppy and give it a try


----------



## scifibuff (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

I have tried everything and have had no success. I think I'll look for a larger hard drive. I think I have a spare 20gig somewhere. Perhaps if I load Windows XP on it and update the operating system, then load the SATA drivers, I might have success. Otherwise, I'll just wait until my SATA to IDE interface gets here. I might find out that my original WD2500ks is not damaged afterall. Any other suggestions? Please...I'll try anything short of a rope around my neck. I have all of the drivers ABIT offers burned on a cd and some floppies. Thanks again for the suggestions. I'm sure I am overlooking something. I might have a bad SATA cable, but I wouldn't know it.
Steve (scifibuff)


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

I thought this was something simple, guess not, lets back up, enter bios and see if the drive is listed there.

Is the drive you have a 1.5 gps or 3.0, I don't think your board supports 3.0 so you have to use a jumper to set it to run at 1.5.

What drive are you now using?


----------



## scifibuff (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

Thanks for the response. I am currently using a Maxtor 2 gig model 71626AP IDE. I have it hooked up outside the tower temporarily. I am trying to use a Western Digital Caviar WD2500KS SATA 250 gig drive. It's brand new. My old WD2500KS might have been damaged after the storm. It worked fine on my ASUS P4P800E motherboard. Since I lost video output on the ASUS, I purchased a used but guaranteed not DOA ABIT VT7. The bios does not see the WD hard drive. I have it connected to SATA1 (there is also SATA2 available). It can be powered either with the IDE power connector or the SATA power connector. I have tried both with no success.
The jumper you are referring to..Is that on the hard drive or the motherboard?
Again...thanks for the help!
Steve(scifibuff)


----------



## scifibuff (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

I guess that was a silly question as there are no jumpers on the WD2500KS that I can see.


----------



## scifibuff (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

Sorry, my mistake again..guess I'm getting too wrapped up in the process. There are four pins available to jump. There are labeled SSC, PM2, OPT, AND OPT2. Since my drive is an OEM it didn't come with instructions. I am going to the WD website to look for instructions for these pins. Thanks for the idea. I never would have thought it it.
Steve


----------



## scifibuff (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

I dropped the hard drive speed to 150. Sounds like it's powering up, but the bios still does not see it. WD indicated a group of chipsets that would not recognize this drive. The VT7 uses a PT880 chipset. It was NOT listed as a problem chipset. That's my latest up date. Still no cigar. I am wondering if I should try to reinstall XP by booting up on the cd and pressing F6 to install the VIA raid driver. I have it on a floppy now. What do you think? This 2 gig is s l o w.
Thanks
Steve(scifibuff)


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

Steve, 

Take your IDE drives out when you configure the SATA, meaning just unplug them. That works best when setting up a new Sata.

Then, go to the Hard Drive Priority and make sure the Sata is listed first in that order. (not all boards have this option, but many do)

Then, go to the Boot Order and make sure you have CDRom - 1st......Floppy - 2nd......Sata 3rd in that order. 

Make sure you have Sata enabled in the Bios Setup menu. 

Then, as mentioned, be sure you have downloaded the SAta drivers for the F6 prompt loading. 

The majority of these things have been mentioned by the hardware team members, but just a reminder to make sure you don't miss anything.

Post back with questions/concerns.

Addendum: To answer your question...about the F6 prompt. You start the install with the OS disk in the CDRom. As it begins to load, it will come on and prompt you or ask you at the bottom of the screen for special drivers or Scsi drivers and at that time you tap F6. When it stops, then you put in the floppy and hit the big Enter and it loads them. Then, you continue the install.


----------



## scifibuff (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

I have pretty much done that. Here's where I'm at: The POST message DOES show the WD2500KS.
I have tried to re-install Windows XP. I have disconnected the IDE. I have used the F6 option and tried to install the driver from my floppy. My choices are as follows: 
Intel 82801FR SATA Raid Controller for Windows 2000/XP/2003
Intel 82801FR AHCI Raid Controller for " "
Intel 82801ER SATA Raid Controller " "
Silicon Image Sil 3112 SATA Raid Controller
Each time Windows DOES NOT find the hard drive.
Am I using the correct files? I have tried both XP and XP Pro. I am thrilled that the POST shows the hard drive. I have the boot order set as floppy, cd, then hard drive. I feel like we're getting close (sweat pouring from my brow)


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

>Some times you don't have to use the F6 option because windows puts them in for you. 

> There are Sata Raid drivers and then there are simply Sata drivers. You have listed only Sata Raid drivers. Just make sure there aren't Sata drivers without the raid option there someplace. You need to make sure you are using the ones you need. 

>Might be worth a try to double check and see if WD has any Sata Drivers (Data Lifeguard I think) on their site you might try at the F6 prompt.

Don't give up, there has to be a solution when the right combination is put in.


----------



## scifibuff (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

I just checked something else. On POST, I see that I have VT8237 listed as the chip set. WD indicated that it will NOT recognize an SATA2 hard drive. I will need to get a controller card or set it up with the SATA to IDE interface. Just my luck. I wish the MB manufacturers would provide adequate compatibility charts with their products. If you can think of some way to get around this without my having to buy a controller card or use the interface, I am open to any and all suggestions. Why would the hard drive be listed under channel 0 if the MB can't recognize it? It DOES NOT show up in the BIOS. I looked really hard for it.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

It will recognize Sata1 and the jumper on the drive changes the drive from Sata2 to Sata1. Just check the website of WD to see how you set that jumper. That should take care of that issue.


----------



## Sirius B (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

Scifibuff

I don't know if this will help but it may give you ideas.

Some time in the past I had a seagate 3.2gb HD as a master & as it had the operating system on it, the new HD purchased at that time was a Western Digital. I plugged it in as a slave & that's when the problems started.

The bios saw both drives but the computer would just not boot up into windows.

I had to wait for my brother to return from an IT conference in Canada to get some help, as I was a very very nooby at that time.

He had the same problem. IT is Western Digital, something in their onboard IDE controllers that overrides all other drives and demands that the WD is the master disk.

At the last time I spoke to him, it was still happening.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

I am pretty sure the jumper should be on pins 5&6


----------



## scifibuff (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

Thanks everybody for your guidance and suggestions. WD has indicated that my chip set will not recognize SATA2. Unfortunately, that is what I have. I will try the datalife install from WD. It's beginning to look like I need a PCI 2nd generation controller card. I'm going to check prices. My funds are pretty well tapped out so I'm in a bind if I can't get it to work with an interface cable. I should be receiving it tomorrow or Saturday. I'll let you know if that works. Meanwhile, I'll keep trying. I did short out the OPT1 pins on the drive. It powered up with no problems except it was not recognized in the BIOS or by Windows. POST still displays it however. I shorted out the pins on my old hard drive and it powered up so I am hopeful that the drive still works.
Thanks again for all the help. Going to WD website now.
Steve


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

With the jumpers on the drive set to pins 5&6 boot from your windows cd and try the driver "Silicon Image Sil 3112 SATA Raid Controller" its the last one in the list.

I know you already tried it but try again


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

I still think it will work when set 1.5 (sata 1)

In bios under "advanced Bios Features" highlite "hardisk boot priority" and press enter.

"Under bootable add-in device" enable the "onchip sata raid"

Then boot from windows cd and try "Silicon Image Sil 3112 SATA Raid Controller" driver

Try all the drivers on the floppy again for that matter.

I think the hole problem is you don't have the sata controller enablrd in bios.

I have the same chipset and a wd drive and it works


----------



## scifibuff (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

Just wanted to let you know that I tried the data life tools. The tools found the hard drive, but Windows did not. I'm still in trying. I'll try Windows one more time with the Sil 3112 SATA driver. Then, I think I'll quit for a while. Need a rest from stress. Glad I have a back up computer to use.
Thanks again for the help.
Steve


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

Don't forget to check those bios settings


----------



## scifibuff (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

Good morning all. Well, after extensive web searching, it appears my least expensive option to the Abit VT7 not recognizing the wd500ks cpu is to purchase a Promise TX2300 sata controller board. It lists the VIA VT8237 as being compatible with the controller board.
Unless someone can suggest a mother board for $100 or less than will accept the following: WD2500KS 3.0 gig CPU- socket 478; 4 slots 184 pin DDR2 ram; AGP 8x (ATI X1550 graphic card); PCI (not PCI-E). If you know of any boards that will work, I'll consider a different motherboard.
I guess this is why is so much easier to buy a bear bones system and just add items to it. I'm wide open to any suggestions you may have. Ebay has some listings for an Asus P4S800 that are affordable and I am considering an Intel 865GLC or GBR. Does anyone have any opinion on compatibility issues with what I am trying to use?
Any help is highly appreciated. Thanks again for your responses.
Steve (scifibuff


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

Ok I have one more idea,this is a driver directly from via, go here,

http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=1&CatID=1180&SubCatID=143


Download the driver then,,,,,,
To create the driver disk for Windows installation, you need to copy the contents of the folder named DriverDisk in the zip file, but not the folder itself - just the contents. 

I know this is not what you are asking now but I know this chipset will work with the drive if it has a jumper placed on pins 5&6.

I think whats going on is your not getting the correct sata driver, maybe abits site has older ones or something I noticed these from via are dated 23 April 2007 so there the latest


----------



## scifibuff (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

O.K. I have d/l'ed the zip file you suggested. I cannot find a folder called "Driver Disk". There are 3 main folders: DIFXAPI; RAIDTool; VRAIDDRV. Within the folder VRAIDDRV, there are two folders labeled 2K and drvdsk. The folder drvdsk has folders for VISTA, X64, and X86. Am I missing something or did I d/l the wrong file? I just can't find a folder specifically called DriverDisk.
Thanks for the response. BTW, I do have pins 5 & 6 jumped (OPT1).
scifibuff


----------



## scifibuff (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

I am trying to re-install Win XP Pro. I used the newly downloaded drivers that you suggested. I loaded the "drvdsk" files on to a floppy and used the first driver listed during the install (F6). Windows HAS found the hard drive and is currently formatting it. This could be the WINNING COMBO. I'll let you know if it concludes successfully, but for now I AM SCREAMING WITH JOY! Thanks again for all of your help. It's so comforting to have such courteous and knowledgeable friends on this forum. I'll post back with an update later. Bless you all!
Steve(scifibuff)


----------



## scifibuff (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

All Righty Then.....................I now have win xp pro installed and the system is working. Thank you so much for all of the advice and help. You guys really know your stuff! The system appears to be running rather slow. I guess I need to update drivers. Any suggestions in speeding up response? It seemed to run much faster on the Asus board. In the system information app, it is showing 4gb of physical memory with 1.96 available. I have 2gb installed. I don't know what is causing that, but the available amount is correct for what I have installed. 
Anyway, thanks again for all of your guidance. I'll try some fine tuning. Any suggestions for enhancing my success would be highly appreciated.
Steve (scifibuff)


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

Steve,

Great job hanging in there till we got it I new it would work, I applaud your efforts. Sorry about the confusion on the file name but I swear the last time I used it thats what it was named in fact the via website even said it was named that.

I have used alot of Abit they are good performers, first go into bios and load the optimized defaults while your in there let it idle there for 15 minutes and post what the cpu temp is. I want to make sure its not overheating and throttling back. Make sure you save when you exit bios.

Then if you have not already done so run the motherboard cd and install all the drivers, also install Abit EQ this is a program that monitors temps and voltages, keep a eye on the temps while you are working.

Then get a virus scan then all the MS critical updates, run disk clean up and defrag, you should also run a program to clean up spyware such as adaware se.

Let me know how it runs after, good luck!


----------



## scifibuff (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

Hi Doby,
Thanks for the response. I have followed your guide lines. The system is running much faster now and I am very satisfied. According to the Abit EQ, the system temp is 30 degrees Centigrade (86 F) and the CPU is running 36 C (97 F). I guess that new thermal transfer paste really helped 'cause it ran much hotter when it was on the ASUS board.
I tried hooking up the old WD2500KS (which, by the way, seems to be O.K.) to the second SATA and when windows started up, it wanted to check the drive (which it found without error) for consistency. I had pins 5 and 6 jumped. It indicated that the files were unreadable. I thought I'd just reformat and use it as a second drive rather than a mirrored drive. I'm not sure how to go about it or what is the best use of the drive. I could install it in my older computer with an Intel D850MV board (1.5 gig cpu). I am currently using an 80 gig Quantum. I have the SATA to IDE interface kit. What do you suggest? It's like trying decide whether or not to eat a red or green M & M. 
Thanks again for the forum's help and guidance on this matter. You are the BEST! 
Highest regards to all,
Steve (scifibuff)


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd*

I prefer to have 2 hdd in all computers and image or clone the original boot drive to the second that way if there is a failure you can be up and running in a matter of seconds.

I like XXclone its basic version is free, here is a great artical on how to use it

http://www.techsupportforum.com/articles-tutorials-reviews/hardware-bios-articles/130987-how-copy-your-operating-system-one-hard-drive-another.html

Note: as far as I know this is not compatible with vista but all versions of XP work great


----------

